# Tegu leash adventure



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well last night I went to petco and bought a leash for my Tegus. I took zero out on it today because xander is in shed. So i started out with him in my room on the leash and he didnt seem to thrilled. So i took him out front where he loved it. My neighbors were out and were wondering what i had and when i showed them they kept on walking. lol when i tried to pick him up he death rolled and gaped his mouth open.Much to his dismay I brought him inside because it was chilly out and these are the pictures i got.

Oh and all of these pictures were shot under my coffee table.







Him trying to get off the leash





Usually when the leash goes around him like this he death rolls lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone got some pics of their tegu on a leash? I know beasty has a good one.


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL I been trying to put that god forsaken leash on my tegu and can never pull it off, its weird cause Vegeta is extremely tame, but the funny thing is everytime I have one leg in, he takes the other one, he does it in such a way and so slow as to say.. naaahhh not today, i swear he has a grin when he does it too.. lol


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Oct 12, 2009)

chewie doesn't mind having the leash on or walking with it but it's usually hell getting it on.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol zero kept walking out of it before i could get the second leg in. Took me about 15 minutes just to get it on! Lol but when hes not squirming around hes just stares at me like, what are you doing with my feet? Lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bumb. I really want to see some pics of tegus on their leash


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 12, 2009)

lol, my Zero does the exact same thing! He just sits there calm as calm can be too. I'd get one foot in, get it up to his arm pit, then as soon as you think you're safe to slide the other one in, he'll just pull it back out and **** his head up at me like "You know....Sometimes.....I don't believe.......I really know you...". It's funny to hear other people have the same experience lol. 

I did find small dog harnesses at the local Farm and Home this weekend. They had a buckle and also had a great deal of adjustability. Since it's just a body harness, you can hook it up to a normal dog leash. For as quick as tegus grow, I think one of those would be really effective. At around $8, it could very well be the only harness you'd have to purchase.


----------

